# Have I been baptised?



## Scott Bushey (Sep 18, 2006)

This post is an off-shoot of Ben Duncan's recent thread entitled:

*Resources on why we accept any trinitarian baptism*

My position sides w/ Calvin et. al

as well, w/ this report:

MINORITY REPORT Ad Hoc Committee to Study the Validity of Certain Baptisms

This report can be found here:

http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/2-093.pdf

Have I been baptised?

~The above poll choices are actually my personal situation; they are not theoretical or fabrications.

[Edited on 9-19-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2006)

They're both valid, but you need to find a new church in both cases.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> They're both valid, but you need to find a new church in both cases.



, and that goes for many of us who were baptized in liberal churches by modernist ministers.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, Roman Catholic baptisms are valid. Any Nicenean creed church's baptism is valid. But, that is only the beginning.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice, fair, options Scott!


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 18, 2006)

what Jay said.


----------



## non dignus (Sep 18, 2006)

I was baptized at the beach by a couple Navy buddies/brothers in Christ.

'trinitarian and valid.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was baptized at my current church.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Nice, fair, options Scott!



Ben, Those are MY choices. This is not hypothetical; this is truly my situation! I didn't word it any other way because thats accurate.


----------



## non dignus (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> I was baptized at the beach by a couple Navy buddies/brothers in Christ.
> 
> 'trinitarian and valid.



And the baptizer, Bob, was a Word of Faith disciple of Hagin and Copeland!


----------

